# Clipping a pygmy doe?



## ajalabs (Jun 28, 2016)

My daughter is taking 6 month pygmy does to the county fair for the first time. Everyone we have talked to either shows dairy or meat and say you should use clippers 2 weeks before the show, however, what I have seen on the internet says that you should just trim up pygmies. Any advice for a newbie going to her first show? Thanks.


----------



## Zzpygmies (Oct 31, 2014)

Pygmies are shown natural( no clipping needed) however they are trimmed to accent points you want the judge to notice, or to enhance a place where your goat is lacking, so a lot of it depends on your goats structure. Making sure angulation looks good in the legs , width between the legs, cleaning up points that cowlick, clipping the crown to add more width to the head, are good places to start.


----------

